# Citizen Eco Watch ID...



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got a Citizen Eco Watch from my uncle, and I can't find any information about it...

Can some one please help me ID it and tell me where to find the manual for it??? (I need the manual)

The part # is GN-4W-UL, 0855-H06921 Y, 730037, Stainless Steel, W R 200m, and Japan

I will post up picture as soon as I recharge my batteries

thanks!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Is it the one that has solar cells and a perpetual calender?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian said:


> Is it the one that has solar cells and a perpetual calender?


no calender, but it have 3 circles, its said Citizen Eco Drive Chronograph W R 200 on the watch


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Picture up!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ah, sorry, I have the WR100.

The one you have looks like an older model, you can try looking it up at the website or calling them.


----------

